# [SOLVED] intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock



## Imperator

Hi...I am using intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ

I have several questions:

- Which is the *safest* clock that I can reach
- Will I need better cooling ( I am using cooler master )
- Will the processor lifetime be shortened and for what period
- Can my processor DIE if I overclock it ?

Thank`s in advance... :wave:


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

Answers

1. We can not tell you this as overclocking a cpu can have different results even for the same cpu, it's all about experiementing

2. I can't answer this, what cooling do you have? a cooler master what? case?, how many fans? do you have an aftermarket cooler or stock intel cooler.

3. Yes again this can not be answered properly but say a cpu might last 10 years then if you do a high overclock it may last 5 years

4. yes if not done correctlt you could cook the cpu or it may just stop working.

Overclocking is dependant on a number of factors

How good the hardware is
Do you have a decent power supply
Do you have good cooling
and taking your time with overclocking is important because it can take a long time due to tweaking settings and numerouse reboots etc.


----------



## Imperator

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

Thank`s for the reply...

I am using cooler master elite 310, stock Intel cooler...I`d like to keep it overclocked at 3700 MHZ...I am using Gigabyte GA-945-GZM, and 400 Watt power supply...


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

what power supply are you using?

you will not get a decent overclock with an Intel stock cooler

please read this http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## Imperator

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

To be honest, I am NOT sure, but is there a tool to determine it ?

BTW, cooling problem solved...I have installed 2 Fans and it`s running at 18 degrees now


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

you will still need an aftermarket cpu cooler instead of a stock heatsink if you overclock to a decent level. Stock heatsinks are supposed to cool systems that are at stock when you overclock with ones of these it will fail quicker than an aftermarket one and when if fails your cpu will over heat.

you can find the info of the psu on a sticker that is on the psu.

When you overclock you need very good cooling and you need a good power supply, generic or bad brand psus are not very good and this is why peoples systems fail and die when overclocking.

If you read the guide I linked you to it will tell you what you need to know and what you need to have a sucessful overclock.


----------



## Imperator

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

I have installed Thermalright XP-90...also I have overclocked my cpu to 3700 MHZ...the system seems to be stable, but there is a problem...when I start my system at 3000 MHZ, the interval between pressing the power button and hearing a short beep is 1 second...BUT...when I start my system at 3700 MHZ, the interval between pressing the power button and hearing a short beep is 5-6 seconds...any solution for this problem ?


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

you need to properly stress test your system with a stress testing program, download prime95 and run it for 7 hours whilst monitoring the temps with core temp (both are free).

I would suggest that your overclock is actually too much for your system because your using a stock heatsink you also need to get a better power supply.

what temps do you see in the bios? you need to be aiming for 60 degrees c at full load and no where near that at idle


----------



## Imperator

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

I have run OCCT for 3 hours and no problem appeared...the temps after were 62 c...is that good ?

any solution for the interval problem ? it happens when I overclock to 3.2 too...


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*



Imperator said:


> I have run OCCT for 3 hours and no problem appeared...the temps after were 62 c...is that good ?
> 
> any solution for the interval problem ? it happens when I overclock to 3.2 too...


how much ram do you have a what is it's proper speed and what speed are you running it at when overclocked.

Your ram speed changes when you overclock and you need to keep the ram speed with in safe limits.

Some systems do have a delay when POST occurs but I do think your pushing your overclock with a stock heatsink. 3 hours isn't enough to ensure stabilty but it is ok to show that you are getting somewhere with your overclock.

62 is the maximum temp you want to get to on full load and not above it.


----------



## Imperator

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

my ram normal speed is 667 mhz...however, when I overclock it goes to 800 MHZ...

is it OK ?

my RAM...doesn`t have a manufacturer (NoName)...:upset:


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

you could be damaging the ram with it going beyond it's speed you will have to tweak the voltages so you need to find out what the manufacturer states as its recomended voltage.

I am running a 3GHz cpu @ 3.91GHz and my ram is 1066MHz but because of my overclock it goes to 866 because this is within it's speed range it is ok. This because I am running at a 1:1 ratio with my FSB set to 433 x 9 so ideally you want your ram speed to be double your FSB speed

I think you need to scale back your overclock.

Tell me what your FSB is set to.


----------



## Imperator

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

FSBRAM Ratio is 3:5...cpu FSB is 986...


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

is your motherboard running latest bios of rev 3.0?

if it is then you should be ok with that ram speed.

what is the cpu multiplier at is it x 9 or x 8 or what? I think you OC is too high


----------



## Imperator

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

um...my bad...I was talking about different thing...as you know...my motherboard is FSB1066...it supports 1066 FSB...and now it`s 986...that would be with 4x multiplier...however, bus speed is 245 MHZ and the multiplier is 15x...

I have the latest BIOS version...


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

ahh right, your overclock might be ok.

stress test with prime95 for 7 hours and monitor temps with core temp.


----------



## Imperator

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

ok...I`ll do it...but what to do if the temps raise rapidly and go beyond 65 c ?
what`s my cpu melt-down temperature ?


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

72 degrees c is where the cpu will automatically shutt off to stop the cpu from burning.

whilst running the stress test prime 95 will warn you if there is an error or the temps are getting too hot, all you do is stop the stress test and the cpu will cool back down to idle temps then you will need to scale back the overclock


----------



## Imperator

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

ok...good...I`ll start prime95 and hope for the best...

last question...can my CPU die suddenly, in a short period, while running it at 3700 MHZ ?


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

not unless you are over volting it or your power supply is not a very good one.


----------



## Imperator

*Re: intel pentium d 925 3.0 GHZ overclock*

ok...I won`t overvolt...

Sincerely thank`s for your kind help...


----------

